# Cow Elk--Pine Valley Unit



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

I have drawn a cow elk tag in the Pine Valley Unit. It basically covers everything south of highway 56 over to I-15 in the Southwest corner of Utah. This is a low success hunt. If any of you have any information on the location of the elk herds in this area or have tips for scouting, I would appreciate your input.

Thanks.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

All I know is that it is a VERY tough hunt. I've tried a bit to find the elk on this unit and have not been able to do so. I hope you can get some answers from someone who has actually seen an elk on the unit.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

After they killed the small herd off by New Harmony after a guy got killed on I15 a few years back I have not seen one on that unit. I don't know where any hang out unless it is higher up on pinevalley mt in the wilderness. Sorry I would help if I could. I will ask around and if I hear anything I will post.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

That could be a tough hunt. It might not hurt to try over by the towns of central and Pine Valley, or out west of Enterprise by the border. I don't know if those will produce anything, but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I do know there are some up in the wilderness area and down lower towards Central. I have also heard of elk out by the Nevada border.


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks to all. If you have any further information, please let me know. I may be the only one with a tag in that area!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just talked to some guys from Nevada that hunt alot and they said there was a pretty good herd on the Utah Nevada border I think they said around White Rocks which would be west of Enterprise town and also east of the reservoir. 

Anyway, if it were me I would try scouting that area sometime before the hunt to see if there were any elk.

Good luck.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

The White Rocks area is a very neat area. If anything it would be worth just going out to see the scenery. Yeah, you may stumble into some elk as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

My business partner is from Enterprise and knows the area very well so maybe I'll have him show me the area and scout it for a weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just re-read my post, sorry, I wanted to say *west* of the reservoir. However there could be some Southeast of the reservoir closer to Pinevalley mountain.


----------

